
This App Delivers Leftover Food to the Hungry, Instead of to the Trash - ohjeez
https://www.fastcompany.com/40562448/this-app-delivers-leftover-food-to-the-hungry-instead-of-the-trash
======
ggm
Laudible, but I worry about when this de-facto replaces social services by the
state. No, thats _not_ the goal. The goal is to level out society by using
taxes like we always used to. Charity is toxic at the social level, its at-
will, and so basically used as an instrument of class control.

Look, I do totally think this is really good. the food shouldn't be wasted.
But please, don't lets just stop food stamps because apps. Lets do food stamps
better.

